# Plumber / gas fitter vacancies



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello,

Myself and my wife are looking to move to Canada as soon as possible.

I am a fully qualified plumber/gas fitter with over 12 yrs experience and all relative plumber and gas certs.

I have been on alot of Canadian job sites emailing employers looking for plumbers.

I was also at the expo recently in Dublin and offered c.v's.

I just want to know what the easiest way is to get over there quickly and if the Canadian companies are interested as much as i have been told.

Thanks for your attention

Aaron


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Myself and my wife are looking to move to Canada as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Hi Aaron,

Your trade is in demand, mainly driven by the gasfields in Alberta which sucks in a lot of the manpower on the industrial side. We employ plumbers/gasfitters direct on our construction projects in BC and Alberta, so would be inetrested to see your CV.

Regards
Ian Nutley
Maple Reinders Construction


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Myself and my wife are looking to move to Canada as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Hello Aaron and welcome to the site,

Well, Plumbers are one of the occupations in demand in Canada so you should have no problems immigrating here. Your occupations qualifies you to apply for Permanent Resident (PR) status which should take 6-9 months. This would permit you to live and work in whichever part of Canada takes your fancy. The information and application form(s) are on 
Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada

There is a remote possibility of getting here sooner if on of the employers you contacted you and offered you a job. The process is different insofar as the employer need to get permission from the Canadian Government to hire you under what's known as a LMO. The downside here is you would be tied to to this employer for the term of your Temporary Work Permit and at wherever the employer is located.
Any further questions, please ask.
Good Luck.


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

ok thats great so if things dont work out for some strange reason with the company..what would happen? could i be re-employed somewhere else?

im more of a residential gas man...mainly heating and plumbing installations in residential houses


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> ok thats great so if things dont work out for some strange reason with the company..what would happen? could i be re-employed somewhere else?
> 
> im more of a residential gas man...mainly heating and plumbing installations in residential houses


If you're on a TWP you would, within 90 days. have to find another job with a LMO. If not successful you would have to leave the country. If you have PR status that would not apply.


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> If you're on a TWP you would, within 90 days. have to find another job with a LMO. If not successful you would have to leave the country. If you have PR status that would not apply.


sorry whats LMO and PR?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

LMO = Labour Market Opinion
PR = Permanent Resident


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> sorry whats LMO and PR?


thanks..

just got offered a job in regina.

whats it like there?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> thanks..
> 
> just got offered a job in regina.
> 
> whats it like there?


Congratulations on the job. Regina is the Provincial capital of the Province of Saskatchewan. I have been there a number of times visiting relatives. It's a pleasant city and has both nice and not so nice areas. The Peovince is having an economic boon. It's a good place ro live. 
Much Good Luck.


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks.

do you the rates of pay for plumber / gas technicians over there?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> thanks.
> 
> do you the rates of pay for plumber / gas technicians over there?


Don't know, sorry.


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

ok no prob..are the taxes on wages heavy? in Ireland there crazy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Canadian Income Tax Calculator 2012 | Life Insurance Canada


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Aaron
My husband is a qualified Gas /Plumbing engineer in the U.K. and we have gone down the Perminent Resident visa route under the Skilled worker. We applied Feb 2011 and have just had a letter for all clear on our medicals so we are hoping to have our visas in hand within 3 months. We are all set to go this summer job permitting !!!!!!!! 
We felt the P.R. route was the safest option for us having 3 kids. Hopefully any potential employers will also see that we are serious about settling in Canada and want to find good employment.
Rgds Maria


----------



## Chaz01 (Jan 2, 2012)

m field said:


> Hi Aaron
> My husband is a qualified Gas /Plumbing engineer in the U.K. and we have gone down the Perminent Resident visa route under the Skilled worker. We applied Feb 2011 and have just had a letter for all clear on our medicals so we are hoping to have our visas in hand within 3 months. We are all set to go this summer job permitting !!!!!!!!
> We felt the P.R. route was the safest option for us having 3 kids. Hopefully any potential employers will also see that we are serious about settling in Canada and want to find good employment.
> Rgds Maria


Hi Maria

Just wondered how long it took for ur medicals to clear after u had them done. we (me,my other half and daughter) are having ours done next week and are hping to move in the summer if they are clear!!! we have also gone down the permanent residents route.

Regards
Charlene


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> ok no prob..are the taxes on wages heavy? in Ireland there crazy


Compared to Ireland they are not bad, most of the moaning you'll hear about Canadian taxes are from the UK or America.

From what I've calculated it seems to be about 33% on the higher wages down to 25% on lower but you can have other withholding on top of that say for your pension, voluntarily contributions etc, no different to here.

Even all the stuff about HST taxes on goods is nothing compared to our VAT, figure an average of 12- 15% in Canada against our wonderful 23% VAT

John


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Charlene we had medicals end of Jan, and had a letter within 5 wks, so now awaiting visas i think !!!!! Which part of Canada are you moving too?


----------



## brigz311 (Mar 23, 2012)

*gas fitter*



aaron_mcg29 said:


> ok thats great so if things dont work out for some strange reason with the company..what would happen? could i be re-employed somewhere else?
> 
> im more of a residential gas man...mainly heating and plumbing installations in residential houses


Hi mate. I am a gas fitter/plumber with over 25 years experience(technician with Vokera boilers,gas board etc.) I moved to Canada 10 years ago and have NEVER had a decent job in the field.You will need to challenge the exam first through the Safety Authority to get your gas license and also to get a plumbers red seal. It is completely different here,codes,standards etc. You will almost most likely be hired by the hour and get laid off when there is no work.A 40 hour week is unheard of so if you agree to say $25hr come the end of the week you will have worked for 15-20hr.Sorry to burst your bubble mate but reality is Canadians are ruthless. Be absolutely sure you have a good job to come to before leaving home. Best of luck!!!


----------



## brigz311 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi mate. I am a gas fitter/plumber with over 25 years experience(technician with Vokera boilers,gas board etc.) I moved to Canada 10 years ago and have NEVER had a decent job in the field.You will need to challenge the exam first through the Safety Authority to get your gas license and also to get a plumbers red seal.Your Irish licenses will NOT be recognised.If you work on Warm Air units and air conditioning that will be an advantage to you. It is completely different here,codes,standards etc. You will almost most likely be hired by the hour and get laid off when there is no work.A 40 hour week is unheard of so if you agree to say $25hr come the end of the week you will have worked for 15-20hr.Sorry to burst your bubble mate but reality is Canadians are ruthless. Be absolutely sure you have a good job to come to before leaving home. Best of luck!!!


----------



## Chaz01 (Jan 2, 2012)

m field said:


> Hi Charlene we had medicals end of Jan, and had a letter within 5 wks, so now awaiting visas i think !!!!! Which part of Canada are you moving too?


Hi 

Thank you for replying so quickly, they were quick to write back 2 ye we had interview in London in Jan and they told us it would take 3 months from when the medicals were sent in!! but i guess they have to give that time frame incase there is any problems. We had a chat with them yesterday and unfortunately because im pregnant the medicals have to be delayed until the baby is born (they need baby's passport and birth cert otherwise we would have to sponsor our own baby if our visa's came through before baby was born)..just a minor set bk they said we still should have visa's by August all going well ...

we are keeping open minded about places to settle wherever my OH gets work and of course near a good high school for my daughter!!

What part do ye plan on settling in???

Kind Regards

Charlene


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

brigz311 said:


> Hi mate. I am a gas fitter/plumber with over 25 years experience(technician with Vokera boilers,gas board etc.) I moved to Canada 10 years ago and have NEVER had a decent job in the field.You will need to challenge the exam first through the Safety Authority to get your gas license and also to get a plumbers red seal.Your Irish licenses will NOT be recognised.If you work on Warm Air units and air conditioning that will be an advantage to you. It is completely different here,codes,standards etc. You will almost most likely be hired by the hour and get laid off when there is no work.A 40 hour week is unheard of so if you agree to say $25hr come the end of the week you will have worked for 15-20hr.Sorry to burst your bubble mate but reality is Canadians are ruthless. Be absolutely sure you have a good job to come to before leaving home. Best of luck!!!


I'm hearing a lot of stories like that, carpenters, diesel mechanics, fitters etc

All told they are on 25 to 30 CAD an hour and struggling on the hours despite being told they would have 40 hours a week.

I know its a buyer beware type situation but perhaps this is important enough to warrant a sticky warning people that this type of thing is happening? A lot.

John


----------



## Irish-Lad (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey all just wondering could I get some advice in finding an employer or Job I'm a fully qualified Irish plumber hoping to emigrate ASAP


----------



## brigz311 (Mar 23, 2012)

inutley said:


> Hi Aaron,
> 
> Your trade is in demand, mainly driven by the gasfields in Alberta which sucks in a lot of the manpower on the industrial side. We employ plumbers/gasfitters direct on our construction projects in BC and Alberta, so would be inetrested to see your CV.
> 
> ...


If you dont have an Alberta ticket for plumbing or gas fitting you wont get hired


----------



## brigz311 (Mar 23, 2012)

Id also like to add that wages will be based on experience(anywhere between $18 and $30hr). Get a hold of plumbing and gas fitting codes and study before you arrive.Canada is not desperate for plumbers or gas fitters.There are plenty guys born and raised here who are in the trade,and looking for work. You will as a gas fitter have a better chance of securing a job if you can work a threading machine(most gas lines here are malleable iron,expect a lot of donkey work!)and they expect that you can shape sheet metal also.I am only speaking from a point of view from west coast BC. It might be different elsewhere.But dont expect it to be easy! Oh,and the wee cup of tea and a biscuit you used to get working in the wee old wifeys hoose in the schemes of Glasgow while servicing the boiler wont happen here


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

brigz311 said:


> Id also like to add that wages will be based on experience(anywhere between $18 and $30hr). Get a hold of plumbing and gas fitting codes and study before you arrive.Canada is not desperate for plumbers or gas fitters.There are plenty guys born and raised here who are in the trade,and looking for work. You will as a gas fitter have a better chance of securing a job if you can work a threading machine(most gas lines here are malleable iron,expect a lot of donkey work!)and they expect that you can shape sheet metal also.I am only speaking from a point of view from west coast BC. It might be different elsewhere.But dont expect it to be easy! Oh,and the wee cup of tea and a biscuit you used to get working in the wee old wifeys hoose in the schemes of Glasgow while servicing the boiler wont happen here


i actually got a job offer..i went to a working abroad expo and there was a canadian company there from saskachawan..had an interview and they hired me and another 15 fellas..there starting us all on 18$ an hour until we get our red seal..the boss said we can take the test whenever we feel ready then he'll up our salary to anything between 26-36$ depending on how good we are workwise..they asked had we got sheet metal experience but none of us had and they said they'll train us in..they said theres up to 70hrs a week if we want it..im currently waiting on my police clearance then i should be off..there is no work in ireland and its depressing over here so im moving over with the wife..theres been alot of positive and negative things being said about regina but sure i'll never know until i go myself..dont want to miss out on this oppertunity..there was only 15 of us picked out of hundreds and if they came all the way from canada for us there has to be alot of work over there..


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Good on you.

Let us know how it goes and whether promises were kept, is it really that flat there etc etc 

John


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

Wexford_Ireland said:


> Good on you.
> 
> Let us know how it goes and whether promises were kept, is it really that flat there etc etc
> 
> John


so i believe john..anyone with a trade thats highly needed in canada should just contact a canadian visa company and tell them yer profession and yer laughing..once ya get yer visa sorted just apply for work..SIMPLES :eyebrows:


----------



## brigz311 (Mar 23, 2012)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> i actually got a job offer..i went to a working abroad expo and there was a canadian company there from saskachawan..had an interview and they hired me and another 15 fellas..there starting us all on 18$ an hour until we get our red seal..the boss said we can take the test whenever we feel ready then he'll up our salary to anything between 26-36$ depending on how good we are workwise..they asked had we got sheet metal experience but none of us had and they said they'll train us in..they said theres up to 70hrs a week if we want it..im currently waiting on my police clearance then i should be off..there is no work in ireland and its depressing over here so im moving over with the wife..theres been alot of positive and negative things being said about regina but sure i'll never know until i go myself..dont want to miss out on this oppertunity..there was only 15 of us picked out of hundreds and if they came all the way from canada for us there has to be alot of work over there..


Thats awesome you are getting that opportunity. I came here myself with no job offers and it was unreal trying to prove my worth.Its a real shame the state Ireland is in right now.I briefly worked in Dublin 20 years ago and have fond memories of your country.One thing for sure is they love the Irish over here Ive never been to Saskatchewan but I know one thing for sure,dont forget your wooly bonnet!


----------



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

brigz311 said:


> Thats awesome you are getting that opportunity. I came here myself with no job offers and it was unreal trying to prove my worth.Its a real shame the state Ireland is in right now.I briefly worked in Dublin 20 years ago and have fond memories of your country.One thing for sure is they love the Irish over here Ive never been to Saskatchewan but I know one thing for sure,dont forget your wooly bonnet!


yea im delighted...just waiting on this clearance..hopefully it hurries up..whats the way of life over there compared to home..im ok but the wife is afraid she'll get homesick..is it a better way of life than ireland/scotland...will we settle well?


----------



## brigz311 (Mar 23, 2012)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> yea im delighted...just waiting on this clearance..hopefully it hurries up..whats the way of life over there compared to home..im ok but the wife is afraid she'll get homesick..is it a better way of life than ireland/scotland...will we settle well?


It depends how you look at it. Scotland and Ireland are both amazing countries to live in.Canada also has great qualities. It is very clean. for the most part it is very friendly,just beware the bear killing truck driving ******** lol! Taxes are much lower and in Saskatchewan the house prices are likely much lower than that of Ireland.With your company you may recieve medical benefits after working for a few months.Some companys offer good benefits others are not worth the paper they are written on.Dental work here is extremely expensive even with your medical coverage.Get all your dental work done before you move here!If you like the outdoors it is a very fine place to be. I live in Vancouver and the weather is much like home just not as windy although the summer is much hotter here.Saskatchewan also has hot summers but bitterly cold winters. All in all I wouldnt say its a better way of life. Just different. I get home sick still and the prices of flights have doubled since I moved here which makes trips home less frequent.


----------



## Callumstuart (Mar 29, 2012)

inutley said:


> Hi Aaron,
> 
> Your trade is in demand, mainly driven by the gasfields in Alberta which sucks in a lot of the manpower on the industrial side. We employ plumbers/gasfitters direct on our construction projects in BC and Alberta, so would be inetrested to see your CV.
> 
> ...


Hi Ian, I am in much the same situation, I am a plumber/gas fitter with 11 years experience and looking to move to Canada ASAP. My visa has been accepted and I am now looking for work and Alberta looks promising. Would you like me to message you a copy of my CV?


----------



## klingon79 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi 

Do you know any one who i can send my partners cv to he is a plumber/pipe fitter/ commercial gas fitter
We are in the process of our visas

Please get back to me

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## klingon79 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi ian

Do you have an email address i can send my partners cv to you as he is a plumber looking for full time work in canada.

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## derrickdavies (Oct 31, 2008)

aaron_mcg29 said:


> thanks..
> 
> just got offered a job in regina.
> 
> whats it like there?


Regina is booming.We came to Canada 9 years ago(Manitoba) on a work permit,we now have permnament residence cards.
We now line in the Okanagan Valley in British Coulmbia,we purchased a Motel<snip>Regina is a town in the middle of the Praries,its booming because of oil and Gas.It is a growing town,only problem it is far from the major centres,although Regina itself is now a major center,as far as Canada is concerned.I have stayed there a few times while driving HWY 1,the Trans Canada Highway.The housing,food etc is expensive so you will need to earn good money to live.
I would go for it,the same as my wife and family did,I dont think you will regret it.You can always move on after you get your Perrmnament residence card,maybe to Calgary.

Good luck to you.
If you are ever in BC call in.


----------



## spyros_best_plumber (Sep 6, 2012)

inutley said:


> Hi Aaron,
> 
> Your trade is in demand, mainly driven by the gasfields in Alberta which sucks in a lot of the manpower on the industrial side. We employ plumbers/gasfitters direct on our construction projects in BC and Alberta, so would be inetrested to see your CV.
> 
> ...


I am a fuly qualified plumber AND welder 15 years exp.If that sounds interesting to you ,please contact so I can mail you my full CV. Thanx anyway.


----------

